# networkmanager avvio anticipato[risolto]

## manang

salve, ho inserito un router wireless nella mia rete.

quando prima il mio pc (fisso) era collegato alla rete via cavo, mi trovavo in rete prima del log in.

quindi potevo usufruire di emerge e simili anche quando creavo problemi all'interfaccia grafica.

con il wireless invece non so che fare.

uso network manager, ma vorrei che partisse prima del log in, e quindi prima dell'interfaccia grafica.

è possibile fare ciò?

mi scuso se non sono stato chiaro.

ciao

angelo

----------

## Tigerwalk

usa rc-update ed aggiungi (add) NetworkManager al runlevel boot.

----------

## manang

è già aggiunto, però il problema è che dovrei in qualche maniera dire che deve collegarsi alla rete che dico io...con conseguente password wpa2

----------

## Onip

con networkmanager 0.6.x non si può, è obbligatorio loggarsi cone utente e far partire l'interfaccia grafica.

soluzioni:

configuri tutto alla "vecchia maniera" ( /etc/conf.d/net ) e lanci gli script di init della rete "a mano" fintanto che non risolvi il problema

passi a networkmanager 0.7.x che è attualmente hardmasked (non consigliato, quindi )

usi wicd

----------

## manang

ok networkmanager 0.7 già installato.

cosa devo fare?

mi puoi spiegare?

o con wicd...dimmi cosa fare...grazie mille

angelo

----------

## Onip

nm 0.7 non l'ho ancora installato, quindi non ti posso aiutare.

per wicd è semplicissimo:

lo emergi

```
# rc-update add wicd default

# /etc/init.d/wicd start

```

entri nella gui e fai partire la gui wicd-client ( puoi anche farla avviare ad ogni login grafico ) e configura la rete.

fine

ovviamente devi togliere dall'avvio networkmanager e nm-applett

----------

## manang

e di conseguenza posso dire di partire all'avvio prima del log in grafico?

----------

## Onip

quando avrai configurato tutto come ti serve all'avvio del demone di wicd verrai connesso alle reti che hai impostato, quindi senza bisogno di fare login in X

----------

## manang

ok grazie mille...risolto

una domanda...al massimo apro un altr'p thread...anche se potrei cercare.

io vorrei far partire prima la rete di ntp-client.

come faccio a dire chi deve partire prima?

tra wicd e ntp-client

grazie mille

angelo

----------

## Onip

 *manang wrote:*   

> nche se potrei cercare

 

Questo è sempre bene farlo...

Comunque prova ad aprire un po' di script sotto /etc/init.d/ secondo me si capisce abbastanza facilmente come modificare gli script perchè facciano quello che ti serve.

Inoltre nella sezione documentazione di gentoo.org ci dovrebbe essere una guida in merito ( forse addirittura nell'handbook )

----------

